# Buono Thermometer



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I am eyeing up taking the plunge and acquiring a Hario Buono pour over kettle for my expanding array of brewing paraphernalia. I notice that there are a few holes on the top of the lid which seems ideal to enable a thermometer to sit in. However I'm unsure of the hole diameter and of course that sort of information is never supplied on temperature probes so its a bit of a stab in the dark.

So, the circle of all knowledge; has anyone done this and can recommend a thermometer that fits in nicely?

Nice one.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tiamo do a 900ml kettle with the thermometer already in there, James Gourmet have it. £44.95.

I have Brannan digital thermometer it's 3.5mm diameter, slightly thinner than my dial type milk frothing thermometer, but fits inthe clip with a bit of tweaking of the clip to regain the interference fit. I'm using this for now with the cheaper Tiamo pouring kettle (& a strip of electrical tape around the jug to stop the top heavy thermometer swinging around)...until I spring for the above.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I use one of these on my Buono Kettle

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/temperature-sensitive-sticker/p575

Here's a link to an image of mine with the sticker showing http://5mcoffee.com/coffeeblog/index.php/poor-mans-uber/


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Tiamo do a 900ml kettle with the thermometer already in there.


I have one of these and I'm not sure I trust the thermometer on top of it. If I stick a thermocouple from a digital thermometer in the kettle, they always give very different readings. I know there's a bit of lag inherent with a probe type thermometer, but the temp displayed on the Tiamo drops quicker than the digital thermometer - you'd expect it the other way round right?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting options. I guess the sensitivity required is key here. I assume it is less than with espresso where PIDs can be altered by one degree at a time? The stickers would be a good option but they go up in 5 degrees at a time. Looks like you rate the sticker Glenn, do you find that the steps between the readings is adequate for pour overs?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, there is heat loss in the kettle so the starting temp is most important unless keeping it at a constant heat throughout the pouring process (eg on an element when not pouring)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Earlepap wrote: "I have one of these and I'm not sure I trust the thermometer on top of it."

Thanks, I was bit skeptical regarding the lag & accuracy of the dial type thermometer, so I was thinking about replacing it with the Brannan digital. Is this feasible with the way the thermometer is mounted in the Tiamo?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I got my Tiamo kettle with built in thermometer today. A/B'd the fitted thermometer with a digital Brannan, they concurred within ~.7degC between 95 & 80degC (but in reality there is more risk of inaccuracy due to paralax on the dial, I point the target temp marker directly towards me...because...because...well, just because, it's not OCD or anything like that, honest..). With a full load, or a half load, it took 8 and a half minutes to drop from 95degC to 90deg. But, best of all...it's sooo purtty!


----------

